# Firbeck Hall Mansion : Doncaster : Feb 2013



## Mars Lander (Feb 10, 2013)

Sshhhh... and I were ready for adventures. As unfortunately she had to work at the weekend when Luckypants came down and we had some special places on the cards but they all turned to epic fail baahhs!! We did get some highlights in tho like SS church and a Mill I will post in the week , time permitting

So getting back then,,, we set off for a recent _popular_ splore and when checking out the surrounding areas on google earth with the added confirmation of Flickrwe had other spots to visit or check out, initially just going for a recce it turned out to a be a full splore assault....kinda.

On loan from Wiki so make sure you return it ...

_"Firbeck Hall was formerly the home of 19th century architect and writer Henry Gally Knight who is assumed to have been a principal information source for Walter Scott during the writing of Ivanhoe. Firbeck Hall was built in 1594 by William West, who made a fortune practising law and serving as an associate to Gilbert Talbot, 7th Earl of Shrewsbury from 1580 to 1594. West was the author of a legal textbook called "Symbolaeographia." In his will of 1598, West stipulated that "a grave stone be set for me and my said wife in Firbeck Church, and ingraven with our arms and names and some posy"_

You know when you see something as juicy as this your on to a something _interesting_ 







I viewed the above kinda like the numerous warning signs one sees when crossing the north Wales mountains road, proclaiming Speed Cameras of which there are none!! , its far cheaper to insinuate the threat of something than actually have it and then rely on the inner psychological battle of doubt that ensues , but i say bolloooks and frequently cane the ton and with similar bravado and disregard which as anyone that knows me splorewise is unlike me as i usually get the FEAR but just press on regardless, in this instance there seemed to be some actual fact to the sign , as we made our way further and further into the grounds the glorious sounds and ambience of the beautiful countyside was peppered frequently with the rather vulgar outbursts of shotgun blasts!, not good.

Then our prize came into view 






It wasnt long before we are in, I must say now that , the only thing worse than not getting in a splore is running out of light and as the order of the above might suggest we went at the crack of dawn and it got lighter it was the other way round we had already splored elsewhere and our quick look turned into a _'gradually but surely going into darkness splore'_ something really that isnt our thing as we wont use flashes and aren't big fans of light painting, well our finest _Poundland_ torches just aren't up to that job anyhow lool, so most of the piks are high iso'd etc.


The initial externals, the copius amounts of boarded upness and the rather over the top warning sign seemed to at odds with the actual state of play internally ....think Whittingham Asylum inside a manor
, mostly totally k nacked and trashed....

this part doesnt even have a roof!






The floors are potentiall deadly in places and whats left of the rapidly depleting light doesn't make much progress into the groundfloor rooms






It was a pretty good exploration lots of corridors






but sometimes a bit aggravating as a lot em are dead ends...yikes I am actually light painting now, with my £1 pound torch 






and in here...






as i am typing this in and checking my progress i cant get over how awful these 99% photobucked hosted images are looking compared to their flickr counter parts.... Flickr..






and back to photobucket...






much better up here tho , one can almost half guess where the shotgun blasts are coming from 

We are at almost total darkness now and find some of the most bizzarre stairs ever , this alone warrants a return as there are more things to see , namely the cellars and the other buildings like the lodge house , gymnasium and swimming pool!






Cheers for looking at what we got ​


----------



## Sshhhh... (Feb 10, 2013)

A great day out exploring and with the light fading fast, we decided to check this place out for a future visit. We ended up having a mini mooch though. It would have been extremely rude not to! I apologise for the crappy pics, the light was disappearing so quickly and at some points I didnt know what I was pointing the camera at! 









































Thanks for looking ​


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 10, 2013)

Crikey what a mess!great photos both.


----------



## sonyes (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks a lovely old place, despite the decay......great shots as usual from you both


----------



## Lucky Pants (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice shots you two the stairs look very intriguing ,stunning looking build ,well done


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Feb 10, 2013)

I love that staircase! I wish there were a few grand old houses to explore around here...


----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 10, 2013)

Ramsgatonian said:


> I love that staircase! I wish there were a few grand old houses to explore around here...



How can you say that, your from Kent , we spend a fortune in petrol coming down south to look at em all


----------



## mrtoby (Feb 10, 2013)

love this, good stuff both.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Feb 10, 2013)

lovey pics all round, looks like gem


----------



## urban phantom (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice work mate this looks amazing


----------



## perjury saint (Feb 10, 2013)

*PHWOAR!!! Bloody nice that you pair!! Glad you didnt end up pickin buck shot out ya arses... We just GOTTA get out again soon!! Give me a shout when ya go back... Ya never know...  *


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Feb 10, 2013)

AltDayOut said:


> How can you say that, your from Kent , we spend a fortune in petrol coming down south to look at em all



I mean really close - as I am without transport at the moment!


----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 10, 2013)

Ramsgatonian said:


> I mean really close - as I am without transport at the moment!



No worries mate i know what thats like


----------



## Wendy Lou (Feb 10, 2013)

I love the photos, the round stairs are amazing!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Feb 10, 2013)

perjury saint said:


> *PHWOAR!!! Bloody nice that you pair!! Glad you didnt end up pickin buck shot out ya arses... We just GOTTA get out again soon!! Give me a shout when ya go back... Ya never know...  *



Thankyou! Yeah, was a bit freaky hearing all those gun shots! We have to get together again, will be fun and will let you know, just in case...


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Feb 10, 2013)

AltDayOut said:


> No worries mate i know what thats like



Well not for long, should have my beloved Honda Cub 90 back on the road in the next week...


----------



## MCrosbie (Feb 10, 2013)

cool pics, like it. need to get here soon!


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow this is a right beauty love that spiral staircase and some nice bay windows


----------



## silver surfer (Feb 11, 2013)

great shots ! . thats another place on my list looks awesome , thanks for sharing .


----------



## the_man_1984 (Feb 11, 2013)

Great photo's thanks for sharing.


----------



## skankypants (Feb 11, 2013)

Both great shots...thanks..


----------



## Silent Hill (Feb 11, 2013)

Didn't expect it to be as decayed as that! But we all love a bit of decay  Nice one dudes


----------



## Jet48 (Feb 11, 2013)

Wot alot of decay some nice pics loved the staircase, Thanks for sharing


----------



## ZerO81 (Feb 11, 2013)

>


^^ Has to be one of my favorite shots of the year!

Excellent work all round, heard some pretty serious stories about the 'security' on this place holding people hostage inside the buildings.


----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 11, 2013)

ZerO81 said:


> ^^ Has to be one of my favorite shots of the year!
> 
> Excellent work all round, heard some pretty serious stories about the 'security' on this place holding people hostage inside the buildings.



Cheers mate , means a lot coming from you


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 11, 2013)

That is just lush! Gives me faith that there's still beautiful sites in the UK!
Fave has to be those stairs!


----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 11, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> That is just lush! Gives me faith that there's still beautiful sites in the UK!
> Fave has to be those stairs!



Glad you like it but please bear in mind it is in a VERY bad way, altho stangely some of the upper rooms have better floors than the ground ??


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 13, 2013)

Nicely done fella and fella-ess. Loving those stairs.


----------



## peterc4 (Mar 4, 2013)

my kind of place that great report


----------



## tigger2013 (Mar 5, 2013)

Nice shots I think I will have a mooch soon


----------



## MrDan (Mar 5, 2013)

How fantastic is this photo! Absolutely adore this place, though it looks like it won't be long before it's a death trap!


----------



## Stussy (Mar 5, 2013)

Rather a nice grand ole DerP there, love the staircase! Excellent shots you pair


----------

